# Spirit Animotion Werewolf Mask



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've searched the forum until I'm nearly blind and I can't find any info about this costume http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Cc-Full-Moon-Madness-Medium/ on spirit's site they say it's $60 but here in Canada it's $75 and I'm trying to find out if it's worth it or not. It's not the best looking costume by any means but being able to open and close the mouth could really help with the realism as I will be wearing a portable sound system so I can actually growl and howl. 

Has anyone bought this and is it worth the cash? I know it's only about $15 more than the deluxe costume (which looks awesome) but it doesn't come with the hands like the deluxe does. So please anyone who has bought or tried this costume please chime in.

Thanks


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Party City $25 

I think the detail on it is nice, I have not seen it out of the package though.


----------



## STAREMPIREUS (Sep 6, 2010)

*I just saw one of these masks over the weekend . I think it was good . Mouth opens and closes because there's a face form of plastic inside which sticks to your face by pads . When you open your mouth the mouth of the wolf opens to . The skin of the wolfs face is quite durable , good quality and not too thin . Teeth are razor pointed .
I saw it as a good basis to later enhance with better fur , maybe a darker paint etc . 
Hope this helps you . *


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw the mask at Party City also $ 25.00 for the mask. You could do the rest yourself for less then $ 50.00 I would think.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought this for $25 at Party City. It's very good I think, comparable to much more expensive ones, and this is the mask I like the best from this company. Mouth opens and if you open it far enough then the lips pull back in a snarl. Really freaked out my office coworkers. Also great visibility with the large eyeholes.

It is weird that it comes in a plastic case in the store so you cant try it on. But at $25 it was so cheap that I took a flyer and bought it.

However it gets a little sweaty -- even though the mouth has a good sized gap to breathe through -- because your face presses on a plastic interior, especially your cheeks. My wife made me a stretchy tube from a fleece material to go around the top of my head and my jaw (it looks like a gator, if you know what that is, but worn around my head/jaw and not my neck) to separate my face from the plastic and it makes the mask very comfortable.

This site has a pretty good picture of it in action.
http://www.wondercostumes.com/werewolf-mask-adult-accessory-ptwmaae.html


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my review if your interested...

I picked up a couple of these after the season. A blueish demon, and a grey ghoul..both have hoods. The plan is to do a repaint... especially the gums and teeth...then maybe sell em next year. ....I think for the money ( regularly $25...?) its a good mask. Not terribly realistic, but great for the tot's to stare at! The snarls are neat.. I just HAD to see how it was engineered once I heard about them.. I think that the "snarling movement" concept is terrific....With a little effort on a bit more realistic mask, someone talented could really do the next big thing.!! 
They come in very heavy duty, 2-piece blister packaging, which is great! Its a perfect mask support and protector for the foam. You just have to carefully cut the edges as you open it up the first time, as not to destroy the package. The blister packs are shaped like the mask as well, and could double as a form to begin with if you wanted to paper mache a monster .
For the low price, I give them a 9 out of 10.....I sound like Roger Ebert.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

I used two of the werewolf masks in my werewolf themed trail this season, I did have to Re hair and repaint them but they turned out pretty good, Im considering making a silicone skin to replace the foam rubber one that comes with it but then I turned a $25 investment into a $300 one. I like them in general and I think other companies will try a crack at it and even improve the concept, but my guess is the price will go up.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello, I just bought the same mask only it is a ghoul. The mouth moves great and I plan to use it with my Dragon Rider costume. I bought it when a Halloween store closed for the season and I believe I gave $12.00 for it. They are really cool. Besides the werewolf and the ghoul, I think there were a couple of other characters. Not sure what they were though.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Dragonryder said:


> Hello, I just bought the same mask only it is a ghoul. The mouth moves great and I plan to use it with my Dragon Rider costume. I bought it when a Halloween store closed for the season and I believe I gave $12.00 for it. They are really cool. Besides the werewolf and the ghoul, I think there were a couple of other characters. Not sure what they were though.


I eventually ended up with a blue demon mask and it was ok but when you're wearing it try not to use the open mouth effect too much. Mine is now damaged horribly after wearing it last year, there is a rip in the corner of the mouth about 2 inches long where the foam just gave way. A definite disappointment which is why I am opting for prosthetics this year. Luckily my costume choice had a human face with simple accents so it can be done . Just a friendly warning on the mask but hopefully mine was just defective........


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Zombie thread!!!

Just got one of these, the Night Fiend, for $25 off Amazon & it's pretty cool but the mouth does rip easily & it could use some repainting but overall, it's really usable as it is without mods, even with the rips. The foam is black so it's not really visible where it has ripped plus the dark hides a multitude of sins so I'm not too worried about the ripping.

I'm hoping to talk the hubby into wearing it because I have a very small face & head & would need more extra foam than was provided. His problem is that he wears glasses & it's not really conducive to glasses since it's a tight fit with a hard plastic shell inside foam. I may have to add some more foam in there for me or it won't work for me.

It's listed as a "mens" sized mask, but I never saw a "womens" size anywhere. They need, at the very least, a couple different sizes in general. 

One cool extra as someone else said, is the packaging is almost a copy of the mask, enough of a copy that I'm keeping it for mask storage & in case I wanna make some mache faces with it.


----------

